# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Qual o teu peixe favorito?

## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Como o título indica... Qual o teu peixe favorito? De preferência, um peixe acessível ao comum dos mortais e não daqueles que custam 5000€, colocados no tópico dos peixes raros. 
Faz um post com o nome e se possível uma foto.


É muito difícil para mim escolher um... portanto vou dar 3.

Se tivesse mesmo que escolher um favorito... seria o H. polylepis



Em segundo lugar.... Pygoplites diacanthus





Este último... não tenho a certeza se é reef-safe, há quem diga que sim... acho que um destes dias vou experimentar.... Chaetodon ephippium


E o(s) teu(s)?

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Pomacanthus Paru

----------


## Cesar Soares

Desde há muito tempo:  Pygoplites diacanthus

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Desde há muito tempo: Pygoplites diacanthus


E vão 3!

Também gosto do Naso!

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Para mim são dois:

Chelmon Rostratos

Centropyge Bicolor 

E por sorte tenho os dois !!!

Abraços,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Pomacanthus Paru


Juvenil







> E vão 3!
> 
> Também gosto do Naso!


Que espécie do Naso? O lituratus? 




> Chelmon Rostratos
> 
> Centropyge Bicolor


Chelmon rostratus



Centropyge Bicolor

----------


## Paulo Bio

Eu gosto do simples hepatus. 

Cmps

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pygoplites diacanthus....  estou a espera dele  :yb665:

----------


## joaoTomas

Lineatus e Pomacanthus Imperator

----------


## Helena Pais

Sem nenhuma ordem de preferência e com gostos mais económicos:

blenniella chrysospilos (tenho)

stonogobiops dracula (não tenho por causa da Blenniella)

forcipiger flavissimus  (infelizmente não é reef-safe)

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ena... não fazia ideia que o Pygoplites era tão popular!




> Lineatus e Pomacanthus Imperator


Acanthurus lineatus



Pomacanthus imperador 
Juvenil




Adulto





> Sem nenhuma ordem de preferência e com gostos mais económicos:
> 
> blenniella chrysospilos (tenho)
> 
> stonogobiops dracula (não tenho por causa da Blenniella)
> 
> forcipiger flavissimus (infelizmente não é reef-safe)



Blenniella chrysospilos


Stonogobiops dracula


Forcipiger flavissimus



Helena,
Porque dizes que o Forcipiger não é reef-safe? Já tiveste algum que "bicou" em corais? Eu coloco-o na mesma categoria que o Chelmon. 
E não sou eu que o digo, até porque não percebo nada de peixes. Mas há umas semanas atrás, publiquei um artigo aqui no Reefforum, da autoria de um especialista em butterflyfish, o  tailândes Yi Kai - também conhecido como LemonLemon. O artigo é este http://www.reefforum.net/f22/peixes-...roducao-22238/ - e a propósito dos Forcipiger ele escreveu:




> O género seguinte, ainda na zona de segurança, é o Forcipiger. Este género é composto por duas espécies apenas - F. longirostris e F. flavissimus. Sendo esta última, a espécie mais frequentemente encontrada no mercado. Ambas espécies são muito semelhantes na aparência e podem ser diferenciadas porque o flavissimus tem um “focinho” mais curto, e pela ausência de manchas no peito. Os “Long-nosed butterflyfishes” têm uma boca pequena e comprida, o que lhes permite alcançar vermes nas fendas da rocha-viva, e não propriamente para se alimentarem em pólipos de coral. Eles também são muito resistentes e fáceis para se alimentar. O longirostris é um pouco mais difícil de habituar à alimentação artificial, mas é possível com o tempo.


Alguém tem ou teve algum flavissimus que bicasse em corais? Se sim, que tipo de corais? 

Um abraço,

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Pygoplites diacanthus, Pomacanthus Imperator  - Tenho estes dois.
E o Hemitaurichthys polylepis também gosto muito, estou à espera de dois.

Sexta ou sabado (que é quando estou em casa) coloco fotos.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

:SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Os meus peixes favoritos são o Apolemichthys xanthopunctatus e o Pomacanthus xanthometopon,
 infelizmente não tenho nenhum deles.

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Pedro,

Deixa-me colocar as fotos de maneira diferente, mais acessível a quem consulta o tópico...

Apolemichthys xanthopunctatus


Pomacanthus xanthometopon





Também gosto muito do xanthopunctatus... Até estou a pensar comprar o xanthopunctatus dos pobres... o Apolemichthys trimaculatus.

Aqui há uns tempos vi um numa loja do Norte.... fica muito mais barato que um xanthopunctatus e em termos de beleza não é assim tão diferente.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> 


Oh Gonçalo... isso é um Chaetodontoplus conspicillatus.

Eu ia dizer que essa espécie devia estar no tópico dos peixes raros, mas pela tipo de foto.... Tu queres ver.... Não me digas que perdeste a cabeça e adquiriste um!!!  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 


Edit: Fui ver e realmente tiveste um. E sim, colocaste-o no tópico dos peixes raros, não me lembrei.... imperdoável... Granda maluco!  :tutasla:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Oh Gonçalo... isso é um Chaetodontoplus conspicillatus.
> 
> Eu ia dizer que essa espécie devia estar no tópico dos peixes raros, mas pela tipo de foto.... Tu queres ver.... Não me digas que perdeste a cabeça e adquiriste um!!! 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fui ver e realmente tiveste um. E sim, colocaste-o no tópico dos peixes raros, não me lembrei.... imperdoável... Granda maluco!


 :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço Ricardo ! (infelizmente já não o tenho)

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Os meus favoritos são o chaetodon semilarvatus,o zebrassoma xanthurum e o pomachanthus Imperador.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Os meus favoritos são o chaetodon semilarvatus,o zebrassoma xanthurum e o pomachanthus Imperador.


Olá Carlos,

Muito boa essa selecção, gosto muito, principalmente do semilarvatus.

C. semilarvatus (foto do Mar Vermelho, penso que foi tirada pelo Juca in loco)


Zebrassoma xanthurus

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Este é o meu preferido depois o  Pygoplites diacanthus, ambos estão no meu aquario.  :yb665:  :yb665: 
Abraços

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Ricardo 
O Pomacanthus Paru em adulto não tem essas cores é mais assim

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas Paulo,

Tens toda a razão, o que eu coloquei é um jovem porque ainda tem as barras. Obrigado pela correcção.

----------


## Vitor Melo

Exactamente. Também gosto muito do paru, mas em juvenil. Em adulto não lhe acho grande piada...


Quanto aos peixes favoritos, bem, tenho alguns, mas confesso que tenho uma certa fixação pelo semilarvatus  :Smile:  É absolutamente fantástico!!!


Cumpts,
VM

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Exactamente. Também gosto muito do paru, mas em juvenil. Em adulto não lhe acho grande piada...
> 
> 
> Quanto aos peixes favoritos, bem, tenho alguns, mas confesso que tenho uma certa fixação pelo semilarvatus  É absolutamente fantástico!!!
> 
> 
> Cumpts,
> VM


em adulto é que aparece tuda a magia e se for 1 casal então é lindo de se ver...  :Coradoeolhos:  são os reis do aquario :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Paulo Serrano,

Há quanto tempo tens o Zanclus? Sei que era uma paixão antiga tua, lembro-me vagamente de falares nisso aqui há uns anos atrás, andavas a tentar "adaptar" um. 
O que ele come actualmente?

PS: Estou muito surpreendido por ainda não ter visto aqui ninguém falar do achilles (o Marco Madeira deve estar de férias) e pelo Pygoplites ser o peixe mais votado  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 


Felizmente tenho ca os meus favoritos em casa  :HaEbouriffe: 

Achilles sem duvida, Hepatus e os palhaços Sadleback  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Ricardo
O meu Zanclus está no meu aquário desde dia 20/09/2010.
Come de tudo e é o rei do meu aquário, que não é muito pacifico pois tenho também 3 Leucosternon, 2 Sohais, 3 Flavencis, 2 labroides, 2 bangai 1 chelmon, 2 palhaços, 1 Pygoplites, 1 mandarim.
Estou a pensar vender o meu Zanclus para colocar 2 de uma vez só pequenos.
Abraços

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Este é o meu preferido:

Green Mandarin (Synchiropus splendidus) 



Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Estava a ver que não ia ter oportunidade de colocar aqui uma foto de um achilles




> achilles sem duvida, Hepatus e os palhaços Sadleback


Acanthurus achilles



Qual dos Saddle gostas mais? O black ou o "normal" castanho?

Amphiprion polymnus

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O meu Zanclus está no meu aquário desde dia 20/09/2010.
> Come de tudo e é o rei do meu aquário


Grande Paulo... tens de nos contar pormenorizadamente como fizeste essa proeza. Usaste alguma técnica especial para ele começar a comer ou já vinha assim de fábrica?


Fernando Garcia,

Grande foto!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui vai os meus favoritos, possiveis de por no meu aqua.

Flame Angelfish (Centropyge loriculus) 


Sohal Tang (Acanthurus sohal) 


Green Mandarin (Synchiropus splendidus) 


E agora os favoritos mas impossivel de por no meu aqua.

Clown Triggerfish (Balistoides conspicillum) 


Spotted Puffer (Canthigaster jactator) 


Cumps.

----------


## RuiSáPinto

boas Bruno

tirando o Sohal e o mandarim, não corres o rico de os outros te ratarem os corais?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, o Flame Angelfish (Centropyge loriculus) posso ter sorte que não.
Os outros é como disse, impossiveis de irem para o meu aqua, por isso não vou te-los, mas não deixam de ser favoritos.

Cumps.

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas.

Eu gosto muito do Acanthurus leucosternon e do Acanthurus sohal.
Sem duvida dois belos peixes.

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas Bruno
> 
> tirando o Sohal e o mandarim, não corres o rico de os outros te ratarem os corais?



 :Olá: 

No caso do "Tiggerfish"...até os cabos dos equipamentos  :yb665: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Heitor Simões

achilles sem dúvida

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Viva
Não é nada fácil responder a este tópico...porque são muitas as espécies de que se gosta, mas aqui vai...

Paracanthurus hepatus (foi desde sempre o meu primeiro grande favorito)
O Balistoides conspicilum (onde coloca o dente marcha tudo...)
O Pygoplites diacanthus (tinha um do mar vermelho que vendi irreflectidamente ... agora estou a espera de outro ... ou se esse que eu tive ainda existir e estiver disponível ....)
O Zanclus (foi uma aventura fascinante e trabalhosa, mas vale bem ... e Paulo ....



> Boas Ricardo
> ....
> Estou a pensar vender o meu Zanclus para colocar 2 de uma vez só pequenos.
> Abraços


eu fico então com o teu (e também o Pigoplytes  :Wink:  ) ... e coloca antes 3 Zanclus em vez de 2 ao mesmo tempo  :Wink:  ... já fiz isso e resulta melhor )

Zebrasoma xanthurus (anda cá um a nadar desde 2006)
Pseudochromis pacagnella (um verdadeiro duro entre os duros)
Liopropoma carmabi
Pomacanthus imperator
Pomacanthus navarchus
Chelmon rostratus
Centropyge argi, loriculus, bicolor ...
Oxymonacanthus longirostris

e é melhor parar ou acabo a colocar o atlas dos peixes todo...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> C. semilarvatus (foto do Mar Vermelho, penso que foi tirada pelo Juca in loco)


Voto no C. semilarvatus. Nunca me hei-de esquecer do par deles que vi no tanque do Rui Ferreira de Almeida.

Em segundo escolho P. diacanthus e em terceiro o P. asfur.

Curiosamente tudo isto se encontra no mar vermelho... 

Se fosse eu quem mandasse cá em casa dizia-vos... Fazia um tanque a puxar para os mil litrinhos específico do mar vermelho com estas belezas acrescidas dum A. sohal (o último a entrar para se armar menos em esperto), um Z. xanthurus e umas quantas P. squamipinnis.

Digam lá que não ficava um mimo... :SbSourire2: 

O sonho comanda a vida... :SbOk5:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Ricardo,

Os meus favoritos já foram ditos por ti! Mas o mais favorito, pois há sempre o mais favorito é o Pygoplites diacanthus! Em relação ao Chaetodon ephippium, tambem consta na minhã lista dos favoritos! Tive pena de ter perdido o meu ao fim de alguns meses!

A seguir ao Pygoplites o meu favorito é o paracentropyge multifasciathus!

abraço

----------


## Carlos Gião

> Voto no C. semilarvatus. Nunca me hei-de esquecer do par deles que vi no tanque do Rui Ferreira de Almeida.
> 
> Em segundo escolho P. diacanthus e em terceiro o P. asfur.
> 
> Curiosamente tudo isto se encontra no mar vermelho... 
> 
> Se fosse eu quem mandasse cá em casa dizia-vos... Fazia um tanque a puxar para os mil litrinhos específico do mar vermelho com estas belezas acrescidas dum A. sohal (o último a entrar para se armar menos em esperto), um Z. xanthurus e umas quantas P. squamipinnis.
> 
> Digam lá que não ficava um mimo...
> ...


Viva :Olá: 
 Como temos gostos parecidos...é exactamente isso que estou a fazer num dos meus aquas.Irá também ter além dos referidos uns "anjitos"Red sea(pygoplites red sea...) tem um pouco mais de 2000 L. Mas dada a situação politica na região alguns dos pedidos não são fáceis de obter, vamos ver se consigo...

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Os meus favoritos já foram ditos por ti! Mas o mais favorito, pois há sempre o mais favorito é o Pygoplites diacanthus! Em relação ao Chaetodon ephippium, tambem consta na minhã lista dos favoritos! Tive pena de ter perdido o meu ao fim de alguns meses!
> 
> A seguir ao Pygoplites o meu favorito é o paracentropyge multifasciathus!
> 
> abraço


Viva Carlos,

ainda tens o teu paracentropyge multifasciathus? Ele come bem? É um peixe fabuloso e muito bonito.
Eu tive 1 ainda no outro aquário e nunca o consegui por a comer, também me disseram que esta espécie é de águas profundas, e que devido às pressões da água a que eles estão habituados é muito difícil eles adaptarem-se aos nossos aquários. Confirmas esta informação?

----------


## Alexandre Dax

volto a referir que o meu preferido num aquario é o Pomacanthus Paru (adulto) não só pelas cores pois a concorrência é forte, mas pelo seu comportamento.

No entanto nas maldivas eu estava hospedado como convidado num bongalow pertencente a um casal de chaetodon meyeri

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

ao vivo nada se compara com eles, acreditem que não existe peixe nas redondezas que se compara, pois eles nada em sincronia quando 1 vira o outro tb vira e cor branco e amarelo com riscas pretas de baixo de agua é deveras impressionante. sobresai sobre tudo o resto.
nem imperadores enormes nem borboletas nem garoupas nem tubarões

ficou para sempre para mim o peixe mais bonito

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ena pá.... Tantos peixes que vocês colocaram, vamos lá ver se consigo acompanhar a colocar as fotos.






> Eu gosto muito do Acanthurus leucosternon e do Acanthurus sohal.
> Sem duvida dois belos peixes.
> 
> Cumps.
> António Sousa


Acanthurus leucosternon 






> Zebrasoma xanthurus (anda cá um a nadar desde 2006)
> Pseudochromis pacagnella (um verdadeiro duro entre os duros)
> Liopropoma carmabi
> Pomacanthus imperator
> Pomacanthus navarchus
> Chelmon rostratus
> Centropyge argi, loriculus, bicolor ...
> Oxymonacanthus longirostris


Paracanthurus hepatus




Pseudochromis paccagnella




Zebrasoma xanthurus



Liopropoma carmabi



Pomacanthus navarchus



Centropyge argi



Oxymonacanthus longirostris

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A seguir ao Pygoplites o meu favorito é o paracentropyge multifasciathus!



Paracentropyge multifasciata






> No entanto nas maldivas eu estava hospedado como convidado num bongalow pertencente a um casal de chaetodon meyeri



Chaetodon meyeri


Não conhecia... lindo!  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Por último... permitam-me fazer uma graça e lançar um desafio, já que tanto se fala do P. diacanthus do Mar Vermelho:

- O P. diacanthus do Mar Vermelho possui uma característica física que o distingue dos "primos" de outros lugares do planeta. Quem sabe a resposta? 


Dado que nunca estive no Mar Vermelho (infelizmente), apenas descobri a resposta recentemente... há um ano ou coisa assim e achei piada.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Chaetodon meyeri
> 
> 
> Não conhecia... lindo!


 :Olá:  Já tive dois ... mas são muito complicados para a maioria e embora possam ser adaptados, pelo menos durante algum tempo, à mistela que se lhes dá, ou eu dava há uns anos valentes..., hoje em dia exigiria muito vodka para ajudar o aquário a "ingerir" e "digerir" a carga toda que gera... ainda tenho a receita que é "bombástica". É um peixe bonito mas pode ser muito destruidor de pólipos... seja como for, o sonho comanda a vida ... mas é bom ter pés assentes  :SbSourire:  ... e é de facto um peixe bonito.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Por último... permitam-me fazer uma graça e lançar um desafio, já que tanto se fala do P. diacanthus do Mar Vermelho:
> 
> - O P. diacanthus do Mar Vermelho possui uma característica física que o distingue dos "primos" de outros lugares do planeta. Quem sabe a resposta? 
> 
> 
> Dado que nunca estive no Mar Vermelho (infelizmente), apenas descobri a resposta recentemente... há um ano ou coisa assim e achei piada.


 :Olá:  Os Pygoplithes provenientes do mar vermelho, têm a barriga cor de laranja, enquanto que os provenientes do oceano indico têm a barriga de cor branca ...

São diferenças subtis que nem sempre são apercebidas por quem os compra, mas quem gosta como eu deste peixe, apercebe-se da diferença  :Wink:  ... logo coloco aqui um vídeo de um que tive e que vendi irreflectidamente por razões irreflectidas ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

aqui vão os vídeos do Pygoplithes do mar vermelho que eu tinha.

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d..._esponja_2.MOV

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...er_esponja.MOV

São vídeos de Julho de 2008 que estão cá alojados no reefforum. Não sei se ainda funcionam mas na altura era necessário ter o quick time para os visualizar.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Pedro 
Não dá para ver nada  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro 
> Não dá para ver nada


Já me apercebi disso ... não sei o que se está a passar com os vídeos ...

Queres vender o Zanclus e o Pygoplithes  :Wink:  ... colocas a seguir três Zanclus pequenos, mas escalados no tamanho para que não entrem em competição  :Wink:  ....

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Os Pygoplithes provenientes do mar vermelho, têm a barriga cor de laranja


Foi o que sempre ouvi dizer também... :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Era uma pergunta fácil... eheh

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Relativamente aos vídeos sobre o Pygoplithes que eu tive, vou carregar no meu youtube e depois publico logo que os tenha disponíveis.

Entretanto deixo aqui um vídeo que o Nuno Rogério publicou cá no Reefforum mas que não se consegue publicar nos tópicos e assim publiquei-o no meu youtube, tendo o cuidado de deixar uma ressalva para que saibam que não é o meu sistema nem o meu vídeo, e caso o autor apareça (se calhar é o Nuno Rogério  :yb665: ) entre em contacto comigo.
Este posso juntar à lista dos que gosto ou gostaria de ter ... O Centropyge boylei ... não por ser raro mas porque gosto do peixe  :Wink: 


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi,

O Pygoplites que aqui tenho é do Indico, pelo menos não tem a barriga vermelha, mas uma coisa é certa, já cá mora aaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Perdi a conta!! Bem este come de tudo, não é nada esquisito mesmo!! Por isso estou bem contente com ele!

abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Os meus peixes favoritos que tenho
Lactoria cornuta

Centropyge loriculus

Diodon holocanthus


Os que não tenho

Chaetodon semilarvatus
Pomacanthus xanthometopon
Acanthurus Sohal

----------


## Diogo Medina

Qualquer butterfly! 

Mas o Chaetodon mesoleucus, o Chaetodon paucifasciatus e o Chaetodon meyeri enchem-me as medidas.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas pessoal, gosto muito de sardinha assada, mas do meu _pomacanthus imperator_ ainda gosto mais.
Abraços
José Santos

----------

